
U.S. to Tell Drug Makers to Disclose Payments to Doctors - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/17/health/policy/us-to-tell-drug-makers-to-disclose-payments-to-doctors.html?hp
======
uslic001
They should apply the same rules to reporting all the money they take from
lobbyists. Doctors are not allowed to receive even a pen from a drug company
any longer but our politicians are in the pocket of all the large
multinational companies including the drug companies. What a bunch of
hypocrites.

------
dpres
good news! this reminds me of "Love and Other Drugs"
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758752/>

